# Anybody else have a Ariens Emporer



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

I have my dads 61 model that he bought in 62,it was retired in 83 due to worn sprockets and sloppy chains when I got a 1966 Sears custom 6. About 5 years ago I had it running after 10 minutes of tinkering and rode it around the yard until it ran out of gas,I parted 3 to get gears so in a couple years I hope to dig it out again and get it ready to cut grass again.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Any pics of the unit? Is that one with the tiller steering yet?


----------



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

It has the tiller steering and no pics since it buried in the corner of the garage.


----------

